

[Show HN] iPad2 Availability Checker At Target Stores - jason_slack

I was bored and inspired by a post I read somewhere to check iPad Availability For Target Stores. So I took today and made this..I learned some good stuff.<p>http://www.6colors.net/ipad_check/
======
daimyoyo
So does the default say "out of stock"? I checked every model at every store
in town and that what I got back.

~~~
jason_slack
It does work, check out this screen shot. If you are near Rancho Cordova they
have the 16gb Wifi Black

<http://6colors.net/ipad_check/instock.png>

------
jason_slack
well have you called your target to verify? No joke. THey seem to severely be
out of stock as is everywhere

11am is the key it seems. Yesterday I noticed all my stores had them in town.
I went to buy one and there was a line!

